# Like 2 get your thoughts...



## UncleGus (Apr 4, 2000)

How does Hypnosis work? Haven't read the whole thing yet. Thought I would see what you guys think?Good description?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Unclegus, its okay, but recently they have learned more about it all. They have also ruled out the placebo effect, it IS NOT a placebo and that is very important, although it does effect some similar areas of the brain as a placebo would. I have read this before and its a little dated really, but good for some general information. Its also good to read about it in regards to IBS if that is what you would be using it for.This is on that. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm This is also a researcher's website who studies IBS at the UNC and also Hypnotherapy.www.ibshypnosis.com


----------

